# RCA Pro10 RCT6103W46



## johnemc2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgg0rvhj5fecogr/system.tar

MD5 Checksum: 61b64c71879cb82584d26a8eb7b7d0f3 system.tar

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbal9mma3aso46r/recovery.img

MD5 Checksum: 39a326ed074b3036333bd292c2564f86 recovery.img

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xkgacrdavyomqzf/boot.img

MD5 Checksum: 5e68d090fb9dbdbd4865c41920c09658 boot.img

Thinking about trying to port CM to this device.


----------



## N2iTiVE-N2WiSHiN (Jun 12, 2014)

*Ok Ok,My Uncle got him one of these.....*

*I think Ima go ahead and ripp into it get a little fun out of it..:silly:. for my own selfish reasons of course lol... but ... ill word it to sound in his favor... for keeps sake *


----------



## MadnessChi1d (Jul 16, 2014)

*why!?*



N2iTiVE-N2WiSHiN said:


> *I think Ima go ahead and ripp into it get a little fun out of it..:silly:. for my own selfish reasons of course lol... but ... ill word it to sound in his favor... for keeps sake *

Click to collapse



Why has no one done anything with this device? It was unstsable with app ctd's until I rooted it and it will not get better wiothout the communities efforts.


----------



## SingletonRW (Jul 22, 2014)

*Process to root?*

What is the process to root this tablet? I am familiar with rooting, is it just done through recovery mode? What order are the three files flashed. Thanks


----------



## MadnessChi1d (Jul 29, 2014)

*root*



SingletonRW said:


> What is the process to root this tablet? I am familiar with rooting, is it just done through recovery mode? What order are the three files flashed. Thanks

Click to collapse



Kingo worked for me.


----------



## pyro8105 (Aug 11, 2014)

Can anyone help? I'm having trouble rooting with kingo 

Edit: found the drivers needed by using pdanet, then kingo worked flawlessly!! hope this helps someone else!!


----------



## blafree64 (Aug 14, 2014)

Can't get to connect with pdanet and lingo help plz

Sent from my HTC first using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pyro8105 (Aug 16, 2014)

blafree64 said:


> Can't get to connect with pdanet and lingo help plz
> 
> Sent from my HTC first using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



is your device set to usb debugging? kingo can show you how to do that.
and you need that setting as well for pdanet to download drivers for your phone.
also, make sure your device is on charge only mode when connected to pc.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

You can root with:

POOT: This app is a one click root app. No computer needed

Framaroot: Framaroot is a oneclick root app . No computer needed
This is the most popular one!

Z4Root: Z4Root is an oneclick root app . No computer needed

Towelroot: Towelroot is an oneclick root app. No computer needed

Baidu: No information

Vroot: No information

Gingerbreak: This app can root almost all gingerbread devices

Downloads:

Poot - Download the app >>here<<

Framaroot - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE <<

Z4ROOT - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE <<

Towelroot - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE <<

Baidu ROOT - Download the app >> HERE <<

vROOT - Download the app >> HERE <<


Gingerbreak - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE << 

Flash a SU ZIP - Download the ZIP >> HERE << and flash it on your unlocked bootloader phone !

Hit thanks if you liked this post or this post has helped you out !<br/>

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ngholson (Aug 16, 2014)

Blink feed, are you sure that these one click apps will work with the rca tablet?

---------- Post added at 07:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 AM ----------

I'm sorry, bink* feed.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

ngholson said:


> Blink feed, are you sure that these one click apps will work with the rca tablet?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 AM ----------
> 
> I'm sorry, bink* feed.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure but i'm almost sure that they won't affect your device.
Just try them out 

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## blafree64 (Aug 23, 2014)

How to set it to charge only not listed as option for Usb with debug

Sent from my HTC first using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## morriscox (Aug 29, 2014)

*Also need the USB drivers*



johnemc2 said:


> I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.
> 
> <outside links to files removed due to being a new poster>
> 
> Thank you very much for this. My brother needed to reinstall the firmware and this is the only place I've found it. However, I can't find anyway to use these to reinstall the firmware. Can I make an update.zip from these files?

Click to collapse


----------



## morriscox (Sep 5, 2014)

*Different MD5 checksum on recovery.img*



johnemc2 said:


> I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.
> 
> MD5 Checksum: 39a326ed074b3036333bd292c2564f86 recovery.img

Click to collapse



I've tried repeatedly and each time I get a MD5 of 6CB66063134238AFAAE17652D814645F. The other two checksums check out.

Morris


----------



## bc72067 (Sep 7, 2014)

I tried rooting from a win 7 virtual machine running inside solydk. It wouldn't work. I reloaded my laptop because I need to maintain a copy of windows to adjust the emc on one of my Harleys. So 100GB partition for windows and the remainder of the TB for linux. Ran all updates on the laptop and installed busybox on the the tablet. installed kingo and rooted the pro 10. Not alot you can do once rooted except clean up some bloat and over clock the cpu a bit. Nothing for custom roms out there. I'm trying to find away to flash linux on it and do away with droid.


----------



## issam1979 (Sep 7, 2014)

Did anyone try to put a custom recovery on it? We need to back up the system, root apps can render system unbootable not even after a reset unless u have a backup

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bc72067 (Sep 7, 2014)

No custom recovery here. Mine got into a little random locking up. I had to use the reset button to shut it down. So I factory reset it and am head to walmart to exchange it for another guinea pig to play with. I hope the one they set aside has the USB dock and keyboard and not the bluetooth one.


----------



## issam1979 (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol, but that's what i was afraid of, i already returned my 1st because of the crappy usb placement on the dock, it broke or I broke it I don't know 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Oggie7797 (Sep 7, 2014)

issam1979 said:


> Did anyone try to put a custom recovery on it? We need to back up the system, root apps can render system unbootable not even after a reset unless u have a backup
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My mom just got this tablet and its sweet but a lil too vanilla. Has anyone managed to shag an sbf or fxz? We need to worry about flashing stock before we get into root and custom recoveries IMO. I haven't looked too deep into anything but does rca even allow for unlocking bootloaders? Or do we need to look into SS or bootstrap? I'll be willing to help with development but personally I think a recovery to stock is the most important first step..

On a side note, I'm used to locked bootloader devices so I'm unfamiliar with Odin and unlocking things I always use safestrap or bootstrap. 

Glad to know that there's at least a root method for this tablet because it does after all have nice specs.

Sent from my Paranoid Bionic


----------



## bc72067 (Sep 8, 2014)

issam1979 said:


> Lol, but that's what i was afraid of, i already returned my 1st because of the crappy usb placement on the dock, it broke or I broke it I don't know
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I actually like it better than the one I bought my wife with the bluetooth keyboard. I picked up the new one yesterday and it is rooted. I took all the crap off it I didn't want. Installed some of the stuff I wanted for now. Still working on getting linux installed on it. I have the feeling this will be a rooted what it is, and I will have to buy something different down the road to be able to actually do what I want with it. This will work for now for the basics.


----------



## johnemc2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgg0rvhj5fecogr/system.tar

MD5 Checksum: 61b64c71879cb82584d26a8eb7b7d0f3 system.tar

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbal9mma3aso46r/recovery.img

MD5 Checksum: 39a326ed074b3036333bd292c2564f86 recovery.img

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xkgacrdavyomqzf/boot.img

MD5 Checksum: 5e68d090fb9dbdbd4865c41920c09658 boot.img

Thinking about trying to port CM to this device.


----------



## Oggie7797 (Sep 8, 2014)

bc72067 said:


> I actually like it better than the one I bought my wife with the bluetooth keyboard. I picked up the new one yesterday and it is rooted. I took all the crap off it I didn't want. Installed some of the stuff I wanted for now. Still working on getting linux installed on it. I have the feeling this will be a rooted what it is, and I will have to buy something different down the road to be able to actually do what I want with it. This will work for now for the basics.

Click to collapse



I haven't piddled with it much but have u used the apk installer or whatever? It actually let's u remove the bloat without any need for su...did they store the bloat in /data perhaps?

Sent from my Paranoid Bionic


----------



## darkasesyn (Sep 16, 2014)

sorry for my noob question but how can i flash the files that you uploaded into my rca tablet?


----------



## `mods (Sep 23, 2014)

I tried Kingo Root with Windows 7 (my main PC) and I could not get it to detect the tablet in the rooting software. I then installed Kingo Root on my Win 8.1 laptop and I was able to root the device successfully. Best of luck to all!


----------



## TheXclusive814 (Nov 14, 2014)

How is this tablet?  My moto xoom died and walmart will have this tablet with a keyboard on blackfriday for 79.99?   Ive seen a rca 7" and the screen was horrible if you were not looking straignt on


----------



## Oggie7797 (Nov 14, 2014)

Androider4Life said:


> How is this tablet?  My moto xoom died and walmart will have this tablet with a keyboard on blackfriday for 79.99?   Ive seen a rca 7" and the screen was horrible if you were not looking straignt on

Click to collapse



My mom has the 10" and she loves it. I toyed with it and its a nice tab. 4.2.2 but its pretty vanilla aosp and most of the bloat is in /data and can be deleted easily nice specs and great screen resolution. Better than any galaxy tablet and much cheaper. Too bad there's no actual development for this though. We need sine kind of recovery method....has anyone emailed rca asking for an sbf? I cone from the olden days of locked bootloaders where an sbf will recover any sbf...system images are useless to me lmao


Has anyone rooted and tried closed and gravitybox yet? Would be a cheap way to get ROM features!
Tap'd from my Unicorn covered Bionic


----------



## TheXclusive814 (Nov 14, 2014)

Oggie7797 said:


> My mom has the 10" and she loves it. I toyed with it and its a nice tab. 4.2.2 but its pretty vanilla aosp and most of the bloat is in /data and can be deleted easily nice specs and great screen resolution. Better than any galaxy tablet and much cheaper. Too bad there's no actual development for this though. We need sine kind of recovery method....has anyone emailed rca asking for an sbf? I cone from the olden days of locked bootloaders where an sbf will recover any sbf...system images are useless to me lmao
> 
> 
> Has anyone rooted and tried closed and gravitybox yet? Would be a cheap way to get ROM features!
> Tap'd from my Unicorn covered Bionic

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info... Getting at tab 3 7in for my 5yr. Wanted to get him the RCA but don't think he'll do well carrying around a 10 inch tablet lol


----------



## Oggie7797 (Nov 14, 2014)

Androider4Life said:


> Thanks for the info... Getting at tab 3 7in for my 5yr. Wanted to get him the RCA but don't think he'll do well carrying around a 10 inch tablet lol

Click to collapse



What's 3 inches? He'll grow into it lol. Ain't like he's gonna be taking it grocery shopping xD bigger screen would be good for games and whatnot. At the house or whatever. Its worth the money. The specs are really nice.

Tap'd from my Unicorn covered Bionic


----------



## TheXclusive814 (Nov 14, 2014)

Oggie7797 said:


> What's 3 inches? He'll grow into it lol. Ain't like he's gonna be taking it grocery shopping xD bigger screen would be good for games and whatnot. At the house or whatever. Its worth the money. The specs are really nice.
> 
> Tap'd from my Unicorn covered Bionic

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy Tab3 7in...

No one seems to make a very good durable case for the 10 inch one that I would trust him with it


----------



## Oggie7797 (Nov 14, 2014)

I just realized he's 5. Lmao 

Tap'd from my Unicorn covered Bionic


----------



## mmrw (Nov 16, 2014)

*IRoot*

I bought this RCA Tablet a couple of weeks ago. I rooted it very easily with IRoot. No computer needed one click root. It also installs King User automatically.


----------



## Oggie7797 (Nov 27, 2014)

I was looking on RCA's website and the new version of this tablet has identical specs only difference is it comes with a Bluetooth keyboard and kitkat. The model number is 620 instead of 610. Perhaps someone with root could try changing bud.prop lines to 620  and save it and reboot and check for updates? Might be an easy loophole to update past 4.2.2 lol

Tap'd from my Unicorn covered Bionic


----------



## mexicandroid (Nov 28, 2014)

anybody know if this tablet will get Lollipop? just got this at wal marts black friday for $79 ands pretty damn nice for the price


----------



## enochian (Nov 28, 2014)

Just picked up one and this keyboard case is neither Bluetooth or usb


----------



## mexicandroid (Nov 28, 2014)

The case is sweet and feels sturdy, the keyboard is like hard wired or whatever you call it, I think what meant is that it has Bluetooth. but for the price you can't beat it with a baseball bat


----------



## booba5185 (Nov 28, 2014)

Anyone found a way to change a 610 to a 620?  I'd like to get Kitkat on it.  I can try modifying my build.prop, but I don't want to brick the tablet.

Edit:
Changed build.pro to the 620 and it made no difference, the system update still said I was running the latest.


----------



## enochian (Nov 28, 2014)

There are bluetooth cases.  But the  one i got last nigjt has metal prongs that connect in the. Back  There isent a male micro usb in the clip any more. The camera isent on top in land scape all the buttons and. Connecrors are on the left side it seems tje whole  thing has been redesigned ,    my screen looks kinda washed out. And tje speaker sucks.  Im asuming you can mod the keyboard connector into another usb port if you wantwd to. Oh and theres no caps lock light any more..  i never seen the orginal this is all based on pictures the rca website dosent even have this version listed.   6203w46


----------



## Batt4Christ (Nov 29, 2014)

*The newer TCT6203W46 - anyone had success?*

IT seems the updated version (the one sold for the Black Friday event at Walmart) might be a bit nicer than its predecessor - but I haven't found a way to root it yet...

I have noticed that several of my purchased apps in Google Play show up as not compatible - though this tab appears to exceed and specs I can find for them...


----------



## buckhunter (Nov 29, 2014)

Got the 620 model last night so far Im likin it. Def need to figure out root though to ditch some stuff and install some inverted apps


----------



## JSH97365 (Nov 29, 2014)

mmrw: What version of Android is on the RCA Pro 10 you bought a couple of weeks ago?

iRoot does not work on the 'new' ones with 4.4.2 on them.  Neither does several of the other Rooting apps listed in this thread or other places.

Thanks



mmrw said:


> I bought this RCA Tablet a couple of weeks ago. I rooted it very easily with IRoot. No computer needed one click root. It also installs King User automatically.

Click to collapse


----------



## enochian (Nov 29, 2014)

what do you mean by inverted apps


----------



## johnemc2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgg0rvhj5fecogr/system.tar

MD5 Checksum: 61b64c71879cb82584d26a8eb7b7d0f3 system.tar

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbal9mma3aso46r/recovery.img

MD5 Checksum: 39a326ed074b3036333bd292c2564f86 recovery.img

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xkgacrdavyomqzf/boot.img

MD5 Checksum: 5e68d090fb9dbdbd4865c41920c09658 boot.img

Thinking about trying to port CM to this device.


----------



## buckhunter (Nov 29, 2014)

from here  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2283828


----------



## Rubister (Nov 29, 2014)

JSH97365 said:


> mmrw: What version of Android is on the RCA Pro 10 you bought a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> iRoot does not work on the 'new' ones with 4.4.2 on them.  Neither does several of the other Rooting apps listed in this thread or other places.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I know someone who used vRoot and it worked just fine. What problems did you run into?


----------



## buckhunter (Nov 29, 2014)

i get the unfortunately vroot mobile has stopped popup


----------



## enochian (Nov 29, 2014)

Vroot and iroot are the same thing.       I tryied the iroot android app last night.  It said root successfull nit su binaly kept failing to install amd all the root checkers i used said i didnt have root. Ill try the iroot pc methode when i get a chance


----------



## buckhunter (Nov 29, 2014)

I root on a comp works !!!!! WinXp machine

M8 Runnin Bad Boyz Rom with Wicked Sensations Theme and MassStashed ElementalX- Kernel


----------



## Rubister (Nov 29, 2014)

buckhunter said:


> I root on a comp works !!!!! WinXp machine
> 
> M8 Runnin Bad Boyz Rom with Wicked Sensations Theme and MassStashed ElementalX- Kernel

Click to collapse



Thanks! I'm going to test it Monday on 7x64 and if that doesn't work I've got a Vistax64 and an XP I can test it on too. Glad you got it working!


----------



## buckhunter (Nov 29, 2014)

Now to find a compatible recovery. .... Lol

M8 Runnin Bad Boyz Rom with Wicked Sensations Theme and MassStashed ElementalX- Kernel


----------



## mexicandroid (Nov 30, 2014)

buckhunter said:


> Now to find a compatible recovery. .... Lol
> 
> M8 Runnin Bad Boyz Rom with Wicked Sensations Theme and MassStashed ElementalX- Kernel

Click to collapse



It would be nice to get TWRP or CWM or somebody with skills that owns this tablet, the black Friday special was too good to pass up


----------



## Rubister (Nov 30, 2014)

mexicandroid said:


> It would be nice to get TWRP or CWM or somebody with skills that owns this tablet, the black Friday special was too good to pass up

Click to collapse



Google 'Looks like I'm Joining the MTK Club' and the first result will show you another developer who is working on it. I'm sorry, I can't post links in this forum yet, I haven't been here long enough.


----------



## PatF (Nov 30, 2014)

Now that we have them rooted has anyone tried This to get a recovery on the newer model? Mobileuncle says its an MT8127 board so it should be pretty easy.


----------



## enochian (Nov 30, 2014)

The pc method does seem.to work but. Still. Having trouble. Hetting the supersu binary. To update.          One of my apps poped up and said looks. Like your rooted.  Altho both. Root cjeckers i tryied still say i dont have root.           Ill check more on this tommarrow


----------



## SteveBisso (Nov 30, 2014)

*Working Root!!!*

I tried Framaroot, Iroot, Towelroot, Eroot, Kingo, Odin, Poot, and many other programs to root my RCA pro 10 (RCT6203W46). None of them worked. After many many annoying hours, I found a process that worked. Install Vroot version 1.7.8 or version 1.7.9 on your computer. I have windows 7 and it worked. Also, make sure 'USB Debugging' is checked in Developer options and make sure you have the correct driver for the tablet. I think I got my driver from the kingo program. Or the ADB Driver Installation program. The Vroot program is in chineese. I used google translate on a different phone to translate. It didn't help much. Click the fancy buttons and the right option when "yes" or "No" options pop up. There will be a check if it all worked. After this process, you can disconnect from the computer and download Terminal Emulator. Look up the youtube video of how to replace chineese (vroot) superuser with supersu. Then you have Super SU app lke any other root and can delete the chineese apps. Hope this helped :good: :laugh:


----------



## PatF (Nov 30, 2014)

PatF said:


> I rooted mine but it was a jumbled mess of a process. First install SuperSU, then install and run iroot, afyer that using pdanet drivers plug it into your computer and use kango, open SuperSu and update your binary, finally use a root browser and remove the app iroot installed. Iroot installs the su binary but doesnt set anything up properly, kango will set everything up but cant install the files needed for some reason so you have to use them together. Its messy but it works.

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57140949&postcount=3


----------



## Oggie7797 (Nov 30, 2014)

I think we should all start sending rca emails requesting an sbf to restore stock if needed. The whole system.img thing is useless to me since I come from the olden days of droid where we didn't cry about locked bootloaders but instead used methods like bootstrap/safestrap. An sbf always returns you to stock with no problems. I think once we have that we should look into boot strap and try running twrp on top of this. 

Also, isn't 620 and 610 identical other than android versions? It'd be cool if we could cook up some sort of ota zip to flash in stock recovery to jump is to new system.

Tap'd from my Unicorn covered Bionic


----------



## buckhunter (Nov 30, 2014)

SteveBisso said:


> I tried Framaroot, Iroot, Towelroot, Eroot, Kingo, Odin, Poot, and many other programs to root my RCA pro 10 (RCT6203W46). None of them worked. After many many annoying hours, I found a process that worked. Install Vroot version 1.7.8 or version 1.7.9 on your computer. I have windows 7 and it worked. Also, make sure 'USB Debugging' is checked in Developer options and make sure you have the correct driver for the tablet. I think I got my driver from the kingo program. Or the ADB Driver Installation program. The Vroot program is in chineese. I used google translate on a different phone to translate. It didn't help much. Click the fancy buttons and the right option when "yes" or "No" options pop up. There will be a check if it all worked. After this process, you can disconnect from the computer and download Terminal Emulator. Look up the youtube video of how to replace chineese (vroot) superuser with supersu. Then you have Super SU app lke any other root and can delete the chineese apps. Hope this helped :good: :laugh:

Click to collapse



This is exactly the same process I did other than i used Iroot on Win Xp


----------



## enochian (Nov 30, 2014)

The newest version of iroot is english. But what ever the pc software. Pushes to the tablet screen. Is chinese .  I just clicked the first prompt. Because i couldnt read it.  Tje driver i used is what ever. Was installwd when i pluged the tablet into.  The laptop


----------



## booba5185 (Nov 30, 2014)

I just took my 610 back and got a 620, and just rooted it.  I had  Kingo installed from my 610, so I enabled USB debugging on the tablet, reinstalled the PDAnet drivers (reinstalled PDAnet), then ran Kingo.  Worked like a charm.  Now if only there were some roms for this thing...


----------



## knowonesreal (Nov 30, 2014)

*howhow22*



Batt4Christ said:


> IT seems the updated version (the one sold for the Black Friday event at Walmart) might be a bit nicer than its predecessor - but I haven't found a way to root it yet...
> 
> I have noticed that several of my purchased apps in Google Play show up as not compatible - though this tab appears to exceed and specs I can find for them...

Click to collapse




How 2 root w/o a pc
Check box unknown sources....
Www!!!kingroot.:::net dl it
Run it... Then ur rooted.
Then go dl SuperSu & cleanmaster (chainfires SU) run it update binary reboot then use clean master to do away with all unwanted apps and bs bloat.
Profit....!

Thankmiil8r


----------



## PatF (Dec 1, 2014)

This worked to install TWRP on my RCT6203W46 (the new model). I've sucessfully backed up my ROM with it.


Edit: It seems to only see the internal "SDCard" in TWRP.


----------



## mexicandroid (Dec 1, 2014)

PatF said:


> This worked to install TWRP on my RCT6203W46 (the new model). I've sucessfully backed up my ROM with it.
> 
> 
> Edit: It seems to only see the internal "SDCard" in TWRP.

Click to collapse



Did it make a flashable zip or installed it though ADB?


----------



## johnemc2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgg0rvhj5fecogr/system.tar

MD5 Checksum: 61b64c71879cb82584d26a8eb7b7d0f3 system.tar

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbal9mma3aso46r/recovery.img

MD5 Checksum: 39a326ed074b3036333bd292c2564f86 recovery.img

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xkgacrdavyomqzf/boot.img

MD5 Checksum: 5e68d090fb9dbdbd4865c41920c09658 boot.img

Thinking about trying to port CM to this device.


----------



## PatF (Dec 1, 2014)

mexicandroid said:


> Did it make a flashable zip or installed it though ADB?

Click to collapse



It installed through ADB and gave me a backup of the stock Recovery.img as well as the TWRP Recovery.img

Here is the stock backup I got. I unpacked and repacked it which cut the file size down to normal, you can get that Here.

Here is the TWRP it gave me.

Maybe someone smarter than me can figure it out.


----------



## enochian (Dec 1, 2014)

how did you guys with the new tabs know you were actualy rooted
also which    driver was installed   was it htc


----------



## mexicandroid (Dec 1, 2014)

PatF said:


> It installed through ADB and gave me a backup of the stock Recovery.img as well as the TWRP Recovery.img
> 
> Here is the stock backup I got. I unpacked and repacked it which cut the file size down to normal, you can get that Here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks I'll try to apply it through Flashify

You think you post another link for the TWRP recovery? its directing me to the file


----------



## Oggie7797 (Dec 1, 2014)

@PatF I honestly haven't messed with the tab much. Is the bootloader unlockable? I assumed it was locked and encrypted. Or is it one of those adb OEM unlock ones? Lmao

Tap'd from my Unicorn covered Bionic


----------



## mexicandroid (Dec 2, 2014)

I used Kingo Root from here http://www.kingoapp.com/android-root.htm using Windows 8.1, did not work on Windows 7 for me. When the phone restarts into Fastboot mode give it about 5 minutes to be safe then hit the small reset hole with a needle or something small. When it restarts it should be rooted

Well thanks to PatF I was able to flash the TWRP recovery image from Android Os with no problems using this app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.mkrtchyan.recoverytools
 Good luck everybody else and give PatF a thanks in the previous post for the hard work, all we have to do is root, download the image and flash.


----------



## shaunmt (Dec 2, 2014)

Rubister said:


> Google 'Looks like I'm Joining the MTK Club' and the first result will show you another developer who is working on it. I'm sorry, I can't post links in this forum yet, I haven't been here long enough.

Click to collapse



That would be me...

Follow me over at FreakTab.com if you like...

ShaunMT
FreakTab Developer


----------



## buckhunter (Dec 2, 2014)

Anybody that's rooted get the 1.3.71 firmware popup yet? If so did you install it?

Edit... I said f it and installed everything seems fine haven't noticed any difference yet lol.

M8 Runnin Bad Boyz Rom with Wicked Sensations Theme and MassStashed ElementalX- Kernel


----------



## Rubister (Dec 2, 2014)

buckhunter said:


> Anybody that's rooted get the 1.3.71 firmware popup yet? If so did you install it?
> 
> Edit... I said f it and installed everything seems fine haven't noticed any difference yet lol.
> 
> M8 Runnin Bad Boyz Rom with Wicked Sensations Theme and MassStashed ElementalX- Kernel

Click to collapse



I'm rooted and still on 1.3.0, every time it tries to auto update it says 'no enough space in nand_flash directory, Download update package fail!!' - word for word that's what it says. Any ideas?


----------



## buckhunter (Dec 2, 2014)

What's your Firmware say in the storage section ? Mine says 2.99Gb. I deleted a lot of the default stuff so Idk what it was before that.

M8 Runnin Bad Boyz Rom with Wicked Sensations Theme and MassStashed ElementalX- Kernel


----------



## Rubister (Dec 2, 2014)

buckhunter said:


> What's your Firmware say in the storage section ? Mine says 2.99Gb. I deleted a lot of the default stuff so Idk what it was before that.
> 
> M8 Runnin Bad Boyz Rom with Wicked Sensations Theme and MassStashed ElementalX- Kernel

Click to collapse



2.77 GB


----------



## buckhunter (Dec 2, 2014)

Strange idk man hopefully somebody can shed some light on that


----------



## Rubister (Dec 2, 2014)

My wife isn't rooted on hers and she gets the same error message. So it's not root related.


----------



## buckhunter (Dec 2, 2014)

Rubister said:


> My wife isn't rooted on hers and she gets the same error message. So it's not root related.

Click to collapse



Interesting.. Maybe these tablets are like a lot of phones then everyone acts a little different


----------



## Nomadx99 (Dec 2, 2014)

Anyone know how to change the splash screen logo? I extracted the boot.img file and it appears that there's no initlogo.rle file. The boot animation is easy enough to change but it appears that the initial screen is in the kernel which is way beyond my limited Linux knowledge.


----------



## Rubister (Dec 2, 2014)

buckhunter said:


> Interesting.. Maybe these tablets are like a lot of phones then everyone acts a little different

Click to collapse



When that message pops up, I neglected to mention that below that, a small grey rounded rectangle message appears saying 'The current version is the latest'. Where are you seeing 1.3.7?


----------



## buckhunter (Dec 2, 2014)

Rubister said:


> When that message pops up, I neglected to mention that below that, a small grey rounded rectangle message appears saying 'The current version is the latest'. Where are you seeing 1.3.7?

Click to collapse



I posted a screenshot of the popup on post #67 maybe it just hasn't came threw to you yet or your already on it idk, what's your build number say in settings/about tablet?


----------



## Rubister (Dec 2, 2014)

buckhunter said:


> I posted a screenshot of the popup on post #67 maybe it just hasn't came threw to you yet or your already on it idk, what's your build number say in settings/about tablet?

Click to collapse



Here's what I've got:


----------



## buckhunter (Dec 2, 2014)

Rubister said:


> Here's what I've got:

Click to collapse



Its just a blank square no pic lol

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------

Nvm it finally came up

M8 Runnin Bad Boyz Rom with Wicked Sensations Theme and MassStashed ElementalX- Kernel


----------



## Rubister (Dec 2, 2014)

buckhunter said:


> Its just a blank square no pic lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Our dates are different, and CST != HKT what's up with that?


----------



## buckhunter (Dec 2, 2014)

Rubister said:


> Our dates are different, and CST != HKT what's up with that?

Click to collapse



Cst is central standard time ...???? Hkt no idea 

M8 Runnin Bad Boyz Rom with Wicked Sensations Theme and MassStashed ElementalX- Kernel


----------



## johnemc2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgg0rvhj5fecogr/system.tar

MD5 Checksum: 61b64c71879cb82584d26a8eb7b7d0f3 system.tar

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbal9mma3aso46r/recovery.img

MD5 Checksum: 39a326ed074b3036333bd292c2564f86 recovery.img

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xkgacrdavyomqzf/boot.img

MD5 Checksum: 5e68d090fb9dbdbd4865c41920c09658 boot.img

Thinking about trying to port CM to this device.


----------



## mexicandroid (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm really surprised this $79 tablet is even getting any updates,  it's still 4.4.2 so I don't even know we should our hopes up for Lollipop, mine updated rooted and TWRP installed and retained it after update


----------



## buckhunter (Dec 3, 2014)

mexicandroid said:


> I'm really surprised this $79 tablet is even getting any updates,  it's still 4.4.2 so I don't even know we should our hopes up for Lollipop, mine updated rooted and TWRP installed and retained it after update

Click to collapse



Did you flash the twrp IMG that was posted yesterday if so did you use flashify ?


----------



## mexicandroid (Dec 3, 2014)

buckhunter said:


> Did you flash the twrp IMG that was posted yesterday if so did you use flashify ?

Click to collapse



Yes, use that I app I had posted a page or two back


----------



## buckhunter (Dec 3, 2014)

mexicandroid said:


> Yes, use that I app I had posted a page or two back

Click to collapse



I actually just used it about an hr ago. It installed the 2.7.1 I think I'll mess with gettin the 2.8 later thanks man [emoji106] 

M8 Runnin Bad Boyz Rom with Wicked Sensations Theme and MassStashed ElementalX- Kernel


----------



## enochian (Dec 3, 2014)

i got the update after restarting the tablet  havent installed it yet incase  it  blocks the root exploite.       Imstill not fully rooted.      it seems  i rooted some how and then lost   root.   su  is in system where its sulposed to be and the chinesse root app  is in system /app     but i dont have root   i cant even remove  the  root app in system because i dont have root


----------



## buckhunter (Dec 3, 2014)

You have a custom recovery installed? If so flash an SU zip that might fix it. 

M8 Runnin Bad Boyz Rom with Wicked Sensations Theme and MassStashed ElementalX- Kernel 

and....

RCA Pro10 Tablet.... yeah it's cheap but it works great ?


----------



## enochian (Dec 3, 2014)

no custom recovery installed i havent made it to that point yet.     this was all before  these things were posted .   i tryied alotof different ways to root   iroot/vroot   said succesful  but when id check i didnt have root.   so im not  sure which  way worked  and how   i ended up with  iroot as a system app without ever having actualy  been rooted.


----------



## buckhunter (Dec 3, 2014)

Download terminal Emulator type su hit enter see if you get an Su popup to accept then get this


----------



## hardware_failure (Dec 3, 2014)

Just got a pair of these via FedEx from Walmart today.  Awesome tablet for the money so far ($79 black friday), wish the viewing angles on the screen wernt so bad tho.

I was able to root easy with Kingo only AFTER I installed the pdanet drivers.  Thanks to all that posted that.

So... yeah a rom would be awesome.  Not much to do with root ATM heh.  I would def donate for it.

As more people get theirs from ordering online etc maybe there will be a large enuff base with them to create demand/interest for a rom.

Fingers crossed and subed.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## mexicandroid (Dec 4, 2014)

hardware_failure said:


> Just got a pair of these via FedEx from Walmart today.  Awesome tablet for the money so far ($79 black friday), wish the viewing angles on the screen wernt so bad tho.
> 
> I was able to root easy with Kingo only AFTER I installed the pdanet drivers.  Thanks to all that posted that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try installing Xposed and GravityBox KK, next best thing to a custom Rom with a ton of options


----------



## KKShiz (Dec 4, 2014)

mexicandroid said:


> Thanks I'll try to apply it through Flashify
> 
> You think you post another link for the TWRP recovery? its directing me to the file

Click to collapse



I have been successful thus far. However, when I attempt to flash the TWRP image using the app you recommended I am greeted with the attached error message.

Any assistance you can provided would certainly be appreciated. I'm quite certain this was just some silly mistake that wouldn't faze most xda members.


----------



## enochian (Dec 4, 2014)

buckhunter said:


> Download terminal Emulator type su hit enter see if you get an Su popup to accept then get this

Click to collapse



already tryied  terminal emulator.    i got it to try and switch super users but every time i type su   it says permision denied.


----------



## hardware_failure (Dec 4, 2014)

mexicandroid said:


> Try installing Xposed and GravityBox KK, next best thing to a custom Rom with a ton of options

Click to collapse



Thanks.  I installed the Xposed installer no prob, Its framework appears to be installed properly (asked for SU).  GravityBox KK installs ok from apk but when I try to enable it in the Xposed modules I get "GravityBox system framework not responding.  Exiting."

Does anyone know how I can disable ota firmware updates?

Also, the notifications are driving me nuts!  The notification sound its using is this super annoyingly cheerful ding dong sound that plays like it would be set for an alarm clock and it doesnt stop!  Is there anyway to disable the notifications all together?  (rather than going to every single app individually) Or anyone know how I can at least disable the sound?  One would think that its under settings>sound>default notification sound but this is NOT the setting.   Its defaulted to "Argon" which is pretty standard I think.    Right now I have to remind my self to mute the sound every time I step away from it otherwise it just ding dongs all day long.  I know this sounds like a pretty noob question, but I have never seen this with any other android device (playing a non-stop alarm clockish event for notifications even when idle)

Thanks.


----------



## enochian (Dec 4, 2014)

My. Last resort. Will be a fsctory reset. Hopefully. It gets rid of. The broken su. Id rather not do this since. My internet got shutoff so im stealing it from my phone and dont want to have to re download all my apps. Im almost at my data cap


----------



## mexicandroid (Dec 4, 2014)

KKShiz said:


> I have been successful thus far. However, when I attempt to flash the TWRP image using the app you recommended I am greeted with the attached error message.
> 
> Any assistance you can provided would certainly be appreciated. I'm quite certain this was just some silly mistake that wouldn't faze most xda members.

Click to collapse



Which version of the tab do you have? I have the 20 and installed with no issues

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------




enochian said:


> My. Last resort. Will be a fsctory reset. Hopefully. It gets rid of. The broken su. Id rather not do this since. My internet got shutoff so im stealing it from my phone and dont want to have to re download all my apps. Im almost at my data cap

Click to collapse



I read on another form if you have Windows 7 and want to use Kingo Root. First connect pdanet and then connect to Kingo root so it can read the device properly.I think it's a issue with the drivers on Kingo root. That supposedly works


----------



## KKShiz (Dec 4, 2014)

mexicandroid said:


> Which version of the tab do you have? I have the 20 and installed with no issues
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------

Click to collapse




I am using the 620 version. I followed the same path that was posted in previous pages. Pdanet, then kingo root. Installed flashify then attempted to flash the twrp image that was posred by pat. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## mexicandroid (Dec 4, 2014)

KKShiz said:


> I am using the 620 version. I followed the same path that was posted in previous pages. Pdanet, then kingo root. Installed flashify then attempted to flash the twrp image that was posred by pat. Any advice? Thanks.

Click to collapse



There were two versions posted by PatF, did you make you downloaded the TWRP version and not the stock. Also try to download it again. Maybe you got a bad download

Hey also was the recovery image file in the Download folder? Or did you download it from the app? I'm asking because in your screenshot it's named includes TWRP and the one posted by PatF was simply called a image


----------



## KKShiz (Dec 5, 2014)

mexicandroid said:


> There were two versions posted by PatF, did you make you downloaded the TWRP version and not the stock. Also try to download it again. Maybe you got a bad download
> 
> Hey also was the recovery image file in the Download folder? Or did you download it from the app? I'm asking because in your screenshot it's named includes TWRP and the one posted by PatF was simply called a image

Click to collapse



No I just renamed the file. I downloaded it on my pc and put it on my tablet via USB. He posted a stock backup recovery image, a repacked/unpacked version, and a TWRP image. I placed the TWRP image on my internal storage in a random folder, then attempted to flash it. Thanks.

Edit: Silly me. I didn't think just renaming the file would render is unusable. All is well now. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## KKShiz (Dec 5, 2014)

hardware_failure said:


> Thanks.  I installed the Xposed installer no prob, Its framework appears to be installed properly (asked for SU).  GravityBox KK installs ok from apk but when I try to enable it in the Xposed modules I get "GravityBox system framework not responding.  Exiting."
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Confirmed. I'm getting the same message. Most unfortunate.


----------



## mexicandroid (Dec 5, 2014)

KKShiz said:


> Confirmed. I'm getting the same message. Most unfortunate.

Click to collapse



What model? Mine's it's working perfectly.


----------



## johnemc2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgg0rvhj5fecogr/system.tar

MD5 Checksum: 61b64c71879cb82584d26a8eb7b7d0f3 system.tar

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbal9mma3aso46r/recovery.img

MD5 Checksum: 39a326ed074b3036333bd292c2564f86 recovery.img

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xkgacrdavyomqzf/boot.img

MD5 Checksum: 5e68d090fb9dbdbd4865c41920c09658 boot.img

Thinking about trying to port CM to this device.


----------



## KKShiz (Dec 5, 2014)

mexicandroid said:


> What model? Mine's it's working perfectly.

Click to collapse



620 model. Gravity Box KK 3.4.9


----------



## enochian (Dec 6, 2014)

still no go with kingo   tryied re installing pdanet because i used to use it. driver failed so i manualy installed the  mt65xx  driver.    finaly pdanet installed . kingo brings up  the fast boot mode on the tablet  then says usb transmission ok  partion  recovery not support  flash 

kingo eventually  says  wait for device time out 


first time i tryied kingo it did freeze on fast boot  and i had to hit the reset button    maybe thats how i got half root

can any body grab the driver of there computer that is allowing you guys to root.

also   sometimes the tablet shows up as htc dream  under drivers for some reason


----------



## enochian (Dec 6, 2014)

I am finaly rooted. Tryied using pda net at the same time kingo said it was unknown deviece   

But still wouldnt root. I used usbview windows software and deleted everydeviece that said mt65xx amd a deviece that said  rommaster  composite adb       tryied kingo without pdanet connected (it crashed when i deleted one of the devieces and wouldnt connect).  Ran kingoshowed the right tablet i let it install everything  and root came fast tablet reset one time  i dont think it even showed the fast boot screen


----------



## QkTreasures (Dec 7, 2014)

enochian said:


> My. Last resort. Will be a fsctory reset. Hopefully. It gets rid of. The broken su. Id rather not do this since. My internet got shutoff so im stealing it from my phone and dont want to have to re download all my apps. Im almost at my data cap

Click to collapse



Extract apk from apps & then just reinstall apk


----------



## mkhtfld76 (Dec 8, 2014)

buckhunter said:


> Anybody that's rooted get the 1.3.71 firmware popup yet? If so did you install it?
> 
> Edit... I said f it and installed everything seems fine haven't noticed any difference yet lol.
> 
> M8 Runnin Bad Boyz Rom with Wicked Sensations Theme and MassStashed ElementalX- Kernel

Click to collapse



Could you post a copy of that update file? Is it an rkimage file by chance? Im having bootloop issues,and have stock recovery. Tried factory reset and all this seems to have done is uncheck usb debugging. Frustrated and dont have a pc to pack/unpack rkimage files,so any help would be great.


----------



## buckhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

Was an ota downloaded then it rebooted and installed so i dont have a copy of it


----------



## o012 (Dec 8, 2014)

*same here*

also getting the GravityBox system framework not responding. exiting message. 620 rooted with twrp installed
assuming this isnt going to work till we can start playing with roms for these devices or maybe the next update to xposed?
::edit::
for those of us having trouble using gravity box after installing xposed... and GB go to moduels in xposed and all the way on right side of the screen there is a check box you need to check lol
hope this helps


----------



## buckhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

Gravity box Workin fine here

M8 Runnin Bad Boyz Rom with Wicked Sensations Theme and MassStashed ElementalX- Kernel 
and....
RCA Pro10 Tablet.... yeah it's cheap but it works great ?


----------



## Nomadx99 (Dec 9, 2014)

What's the process like for getting a custom rom to work on this tablet? (or is it even possible) I'm just trying to change the stock RCA splash screen upon boot but it's difficult to find anything that would work on this tablet. Does Gravity Box have that option?


----------



## bodyshop (Dec 10, 2014)

I was able to root this with king root. Not kingo. Kingo wouldn't complete kept getting unstable connection error. Downloaded king root (it's China app) and it worked. Then I installed superSU and replaced king root. 

All I need is a custom recovery now.

sent from my Wicked 4.3 hybrid


----------



## knowonesreal (Dec 10, 2014)

*check back a few pages*



bodyshop said:


> I was able to root this with king root. Not kingo. Kingo wouldn't complete kept getting unstable connection error. Downloaded king root (it's China app) and it worked. Then I installed superSU and replaced king root.
> 
> All I need is a custom recovery now.
> 
> sent from my Wicked 4.3 hybrid

Click to collapse



And there is a mega link to get the zip to flash twrp with the app flasher.


----------



## blafree64 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have the 610 version it's rooted can someone help make recovery trwp magic not working does see for web shell but adb is working


Sent from my HTC first using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidify (Dec 12, 2014)

PatF said:


> It installed through ADB and gave me a backup of the stock Recovery.img as well as the TWRP Recovery.img
> 
> Here is the stock backup I got. I unpacked and repacked it which cut the file size down to normal, you can get that Here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you PatF! You helped make this tablet even more hard to beat at this price point!

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




mexicandroid said:


> I used Kingo Root from here http://www.kingoapp.com/android-root.htm using Windows 8.1, did not work on Windows 7 for me. When the phone restarts into Fastboot mode give it about 5 minutes to be safe then hit the small reset hole with a needle or something small. When it restarts it should be rooted
> 
> Well thanks to PatF I was able to flash the TWRP recovery image from Android Os with no problems using this app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.mkrtchyan.recoverytools
> Good luck everybody else and give PatF a thanks in the previous post for the hard work, all we have to do is root, download the image and flash.

Click to collapse



Mexicandroid - muchas gracias por proporcionar toda esta ayuda y la instrucción !

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------

We should request a complete forum for this device! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354&page=332#post57313273


----------



## blafree64 (Dec 12, 2014)

That would be nice but need to break up post by 610 or 620 models

Sent from my HTC first using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## blafree64 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks PatF your way also works for rooting 610 model. Now just to get twrp to work with it. Xposed framework working also and adb.

Sent from my HTC first using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## QkTreasures (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy Holidays ppl!!!  :sly:


----------



## Orion.Lamas (Dec 30, 2014)

*I'm a stuck and I a need a little help.*

Hello everybody I have the 610 model and I've been trying to create twrp for it using twrp magic with no luck. I have met all the requirements listed on the twrp magic thread and still no luck I've also tried multiple machines using different OS. Can anybody shed some light on my situation or even create a recovery for me. Side note I've already tired flashing the twrp for the 620 model via flashify and rashr with no luck as well.  Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Sargeue (Jan 4, 2015)

Orion.Lamas said:


> Hello everybody I have the 610 model and I've been trying to create twrp for it using twrp magic with no luck. I have met all the requirements listed on the twrp magic thread and still no luck I've also tried multiple machines using different OS. Can anybody shed some light on my situation or even create a recovery for me. Side note I've already tired flashing the twrp for the 620 model via flashify and rashr with no luck as well.  Thank you in advance for any help.

Click to collapse



Must be rooted!
Download the 6mb TWRP from pat. (lookup)
Copy recovery.img to External sdcard.
Use recoverytools app or similar.
Reboot,
Done....as simple as that you should have TWRP recovery!


----------



## Droidify (Jan 4, 2015)

To manually get into TWRP from boot: plug tablet into USB, hold volume up and power buttons simultaneously until RCA boot logo comes up then release buttons.


----------



## Orion.Lamas (Jan 5, 2015)

Sargeue said:


> Must be rooted!
> Download the 6mb TWRP from pat. (lookup)
> Copy recovery.img to External sdcard.
> Use recoverytools app or similar.
> ...

Click to collapse




I don't think my post was clear enough, I've already tried it. The only difference this time is that I actually got it to say successful flash however it didn't work and now my stock recovery is broken. I can't get into recovery manually and when I do it from a terminal it says no command regardless any button or button combination I push.


----------



## johnemc2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgg0rvhj5fecogr/system.tar

MD5 Checksum: 61b64c71879cb82584d26a8eb7b7d0f3 system.tar

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbal9mma3aso46r/recovery.img

MD5 Checksum: 39a326ed074b3036333bd292c2564f86 recovery.img

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xkgacrdavyomqzf/boot.img

MD5 Checksum: 5e68d090fb9dbdbd4865c41920c09658 boot.img

Thinking about trying to port CM to this device.


----------



## Orion.Lamas (Jan 5, 2015)

*Update*

I've managed to fix my recovery using the repacked recovery from PatF, thanks by the way, however his twrp does not work for the 610 model. I guess its back to tinkering with twrp magic.


----------



## trf000 (Jan 5, 2015)

Orion.Lamas said:


> I've managed to fix my recovery using the repacked recovery from PatF, thanks by the way, however his twrp does not work for the 610 model. I guess its back to tinkering with twrp magic.

Click to collapse



maybe the files in the OP can help? those are for the 610. I just got a 610 myself after i had to return the 620 i had. didn't realize it was a different model until i got home. i would have liked to have gotten the 620 again, but ah well. I'm hoping this gets an upgrade to kitkat soon.


----------



## Orion.Lamas (Jan 5, 2015)

trf000 said:


> maybe the files in the OP can help? those are for the 610. I just got a 610 myself after i had to return the 620 i had. didn't realize it was a different model until i got home. i would have liked to have gotten the 620 again, but ah well. I'm hoping this gets an upgrade to kitkat soon.

Click to collapse




Hopefully the files work I never thought of that. However I do know that its not getting KitKat I emailed RCA with questions about it and they said developers do not plan on making it.


----------



## trf000 (Jan 6, 2015)

Orion.Lamas said:


> Hopefully the files work I never thought of that. However I do know that its not getting KitKat I emailed RCA with questions about it and they said developers do not plan on making it.

Click to collapse



And now I hate Wal-Mart even more for screwing me on this tablet.


----------



## Orion.Lamas (Jan 7, 2015)

trf000 said:


> And now I hate Wal-Mart even more for screwing me on this tablet.

Click to collapse



Why don't you take it back to Walmart and tell them its not the same tablet you originally bought.  The files in the beginning of the thread are stock files if I'm correct so I can't do much with those I'm not a developer lol I'm just good at following instructions and searching for anything I need help with I really only post when I absolutely can't find a solution to my problems.


----------



## Orion.Lamas (Jan 7, 2015)

*Current Progress*

So in my most current progress I got adb working however I still cannot get twrp magic working for me.  I have noticed that adb works and detected my device and everything but adb shell doesn't and twrp keeps telling me that adb shell isn't recognizing my device. Does anybody have any ideas, advice, or can they help?


----------



## Droidify (Jan 8, 2015)

I recommend trying to contact the author of the OP in this thread and see if any guidance can be provided: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2798257


----------



## blafree64 (Jan 9, 2015)

Ok anyone that is trying to use files from 620 to use on 610 the files format is different. Cat/proc/emmc for 620 and Cat/proc/mtd for 610.  Ex: emmc_p1=ebr1 (620) and mtd0=misc (610). Possible reason why twrp not working with 610. Just throwing it out to maybe help someone else. Plus they are different manufacturers 620 is 0414 for adb (Giga-Byte)and 610 is 2207 for adb (Digiin).

Sent from my RCT6203W46 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheXclusive814 (Jan 14, 2015)

I have the 620

No pc root   http://www.kingroot.net/down#master  app is in Chinese but I figured where I needed to push


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 17, 2015)

I used king root and followed the post by Droidify which cleared up the question Saregue had asked.
Everything seems to work great for the 620, and if you need to get into recovery you can always d/l an app like Quick Boot,  but I noticed holding down both the + and - volume buttons while pressing the power and releasing the power button when the rica splash screen came on booted me into recovery mode when I started the 620, so I'd say you'd be able to do that as well. Of course this is after I flashed the custom twrp recovery with rashr flash tool as mentioned in a post related to flashing one of these Rca Pro 10 tablets.


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 17, 2015)

*how to replace king root/king user with superSU*

How did you remove the King Root/King User and replace with superSU? Can you elaborate please?





bodyshop said:


> I was able to root this with king root. Not kingo. Kingo wouldn't complete kept getting unstable connection error. Downloaded king root (it's China app) and it worked. Then I installed superSU and replaced king root.
> 
> All I need is a custom recovery now.
> 
> sent from my Wicked 4.3 hybrid

Click to collapse


----------



## Oggie7797 (Jan 29, 2015)

Has anyone tried to make a Jerry rigged update.zip using 620 files and flashing in stock recovery? It *may* work if it is setup right and the hardware is almost identical. After we get the 610 to boot a 620 system it should be easy from there. I haven't tinkered with mine so these are just suggestions. Or if our BL is unlocked we could always force the system.img and etc from 620 to 610 using adb.

Sent from my XT875 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mkhtfld76 (Jan 29, 2015)

I made the big booboo of screwing with my buildprop. Bootlooped (of course) so if anyone can find/repack an update zip thatll flash thru stock recovery,well it would be great.  Noob mistake,i know. Yet i do it anyway....?


----------



## Oggie7797 (Jan 29, 2015)

mkhtfld76 said:


> I made the big booboo of screwing with my buildprop. Bootlooped (of course) so if anyone can find/repack an update zip thatll flash thru stock recovery,well it would be great.  Noob mistake,i know. Yet i do it anyway....?

Click to collapse



Try to flash the system.img that's linked in the op using adb? I don't think there's an update zip available for this tablet. They instead of updating us to kk made a cloned tablet for it. If someone gets the build.prop and put it in a zip that has a functional META-INF folder (not hard to make one edify is a simple language and updater binary hasn't changed much in a long time) and a folder named system with build.prop in it and then flash in stock recovery it *should* work but it depends on how encrypted rca has this tablet, which probably isn't much. I have yet to root/tinker with mine. I like to have a recovery function of some type before modding. Preferably an sbf of some sort since I'm used to old school moto 

Sent from my XT875 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidify (Jan 30, 2015)

mkhtfld76 said:


> I made the big booboo of screwing with my buildprop. Bootlooped (of course) so if anyone can find/repack an update zip thatll flash thru stock recovery,well it would be great.  Noob mistake,i know. Yet i do it anyway....

Click to collapse



Here is a link to the last update. Please remove what I have in square brackets in the title prior to attempting to use it. Let me know if it helps.


----------



## Sargeue (Feb 1, 2015)

Droidify said:


> Here is a link to the last update. Please remove what I have in square brackets in the title prior to attempting to use it. Let me know if it helps.

Click to collapse




Chrome blocked download, says Malware, normal I guess?


----------



## mkhtfld76 (Feb 1, 2015)

Droidify said:


> Here is a link to the last update. Please remove what I have in square brackets in the title prior to attempting to use it. Let me know if it helps.

Click to collapse



Install aborted...? thought it was gonna install but no dice.  Still after months of searching and asking you are the first person that has attempted to help. Thanks.


----------



## blafree64 (Feb 1, 2015)

It will not install on 6103 because fingerprint in build.prop does not match

Sent from my HTC first using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mkhtfld76 (Feb 1, 2015)

Oggie7797 said:


> Try to flash the system.img that's linked in the op using adb? I don't think there's an update zip available for this tablet. They instead of updating us to kk made a cloned tablet for it. If someone gets the build.prop and put it in a zip that has a functional META-INF folder (not hard to make one edify is a simple language and updater binary hasn't changed much in a long time) and a folder named system with build.prop in it and then flash in stock recovery it *should* work but it depends on how encrypted rca has this tablet, which probably isn't much. I have yet to root/tinker with mine. I like to have a recovery function of some type before modding. Preferably an sbf of some sort since I'm used to old school moto
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah custom recovery is recommended for sure. I know better than to screw around with these cheap devices but still do it. Anyway, after initial bootloop attempting factory reset disables usb debugging,which makes using adb impossible as far as i know.  Thanks for the reply


----------



## blafree64 (Feb 1, 2015)

Does anyone have build.prop for 6103 might be able to put in update.zip for change of install

Sent from my HTC first using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## johnemc2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgg0rvhj5fecogr/system.tar

MD5 Checksum: 61b64c71879cb82584d26a8eb7b7d0f3 system.tar

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbal9mma3aso46r/recovery.img

MD5 Checksum: 39a326ed074b3036333bd292c2564f86 recovery.img

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xkgacrdavyomqzf/boot.img

MD5 Checksum: 5e68d090fb9dbdbd4865c41920c09658 boot.img

Thinking about trying to port CM to this device.


----------



## Oggie7797 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sargeue said:


> Chrome blocked download, says Malware, normal I guess?

Click to collapse



Ignore chrome warnings they're useless on linux/android







mkhtfld76 said:


> Yeah custom recovery is recommended for sure. I know better than to screw around with these cheap devices but still do it. Anyway, after initial bootloop attempting factory reset disables usb debugging,which makes using adb impossible as far as i know.  Thanks for the reply

Click to collapse



Lol yea you touched build.prop which is in /system. Doing factory reset just wipes /data so it's actually counterproductive. Boot into fastboot mode (if this tablet even has one? It should) and flash stock system.img using adb just make sure you have correct drivers

Sent from my XT875 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidify (Feb 1, 2015)

Sargeue said:


> Chrome blocked download, says Malware, normal I guess?

Click to collapse



Interesting. Chrome on PC, phone/tablet, or?

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------




mkhtfld76 said:


> Install aborted... thought it was gonna install but no dice.  Still after months of searching and asking you are the first person that has attempted to help. Thanks.

Click to collapse



I should have made sure before, was this needed for 6103 or 6203?


----------



## Sargeue (Feb 1, 2015)

Droidify said:


> Interesting. Chrome on PC, phone/tablet, or?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PC, I will try under firefox, thx!


----------



## Oggie7797 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sargeue said:


> PC, I will try under firefox, thx!

Click to collapse



You can still use chrome...it just blocks it because technically all the root stuff that we use is viruses nut it only affects specific systems so its harmless to a pc

Sent from my XT894 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sargeue (Feb 3, 2015)

Droidify said:


> Here is a link to the last update. Please remove what I have in square brackets in the title prior to attempting to use it. Let me know if it helps.

Click to collapse



Thanks for this. What is the update though, is it still 4.4.2 or 4.4.4? Or do you mean build number cause mine already is "RCT6203W46-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V50-V1.3.51" (Kernel 3.4.67 (12/2/2014))?


----------



## Droidify (Feb 3, 2015)

Sargeue said:


> Thanks for this. What is the update though, is it still 4.4.2 or 4.4.4? Or do you mean build number cause mine already is "RCT6203W46-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V50-V1.3.51" (Kernel 3.4.67 (12/2/2014))?

Click to collapse



This was the last 4.4.2 update pushed to the 6203. I saved it once it downloaded to the tablet.


----------



## Sargeue (Feb 3, 2015)

Droidify said:


> This was the last 4.4.2 update pushed to the 6203. I saved it once it downloaded to the tablet.

Click to collapse



Kay, thanks. I reckon I am up to date then. Got TWRP and nandroid backup installed and nothing else left to do with this tablet. 
If I may bother you for one more thing if you know, my tablet seems to lag allot and have installed and un-installed  several apps. I used different types of apps to kill and disable, but still get lag when trying to watch a movie and use some bigger apps especially when I cast to Television. 

I wish someone could make a kernel for this tablet also to get the full 1.5ghz speed it is supposed to. Guess it is not popular enough. Did some searching and found some MT8127 roms, but was not brave enough to try them. (which this board is) I guess
the only real thing I can do is mess with exposed and Gravity to see if I can tweak it some what.


----------



## Oggie7797 (Feb 4, 2015)

Sargeue said:


> Kay, thanks. I reckon I am up to date then. Got TWRP and nandroid backup installed and nothing else left to do with this tablet.
> If I may bother you for one more thing if you know, my tablet seems to lag allot and have installed and un-installed  several apps. I used different types of apps to kill and disable, but still get lag when trying to watch a movie and use some bigger apps especially when I cast to Television.
> 
> I wish someone could make a kernel for this tablet also to get the full 1.5ghz speed it is supposed to. Guess it is not popular enough. Did some searching and found some MT8127 roms, but was not brave enough to try them. (which this board is) I guess
> the only real thing I can do is mess with exposed and Gravity to see if I can tweak it some what.

Click to collapse



Having apks that clear your recents and "clean your ram" are counterproductive. Push the recents button and do it yourself. If you have root install xposed framework and gravitybox....just as good as a rom. Anyone can come up with a kernel, rca has to have it open source and then you just have to git clone and edit it..

Sent from my XT894 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mkhtfld76 (Feb 9, 2015)

Droidify said:


> Interesting. Chrome on PC, phone/tablet, or?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



6103


----------



## Droidify (Feb 10, 2015)

mkhtfld76 said:


> 6103

Click to collapse



Yeah, sorry my stuff is for the 6203. Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## Oggie7797 (Feb 10, 2015)

mkhtfld76 said:


> 6103

Click to collapse





Droidify said:


> Yeah, sorry my stuff is for the 6203. Sorry for any confusion!

Click to collapse



No need in saying the 3 since its the same on both the 610/620 models...has anyone tried to flash 620 system.img onto a 610 yet?? I'm curious if it'd work...

Sent from my XT894 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## blafree64 (Feb 10, 2015)

Different partitions 6103 is mtd 6203 is mtk

Sent from my HTC first using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Oggie7797 (Feb 11, 2015)

blafree64 said:


> Different partitions 6103 is mtd 6203 is mtk
> 
> Sent from my HTC first using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well that's a bummer, I'm sure there's a way around that but I'm hesitant to toy with it since I don't have any warranty and its been too long to return it. 

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## savagemessiah97 (Feb 13, 2015)

*No Files*

Please Re-Upload The Files... I Really Need Them And The Links Say 404!

---------- Post added at 08:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------




johnemc2 said:


> I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgg0rvhj5fecogr/system.tar
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please Re-Upload The Files... I Really Need Them And The Links Say 404!


----------



## MiraJohe (Mar 3, 2015)

*Can you help me?*

i will explain the reason because I need help, is that fell me a notice to upgrade my tablet and accept but when you install the upgrade gave me an error and no longer lit more. but yesterday's attempt to light and directly be the recovery mode and I get a message "no command" and saw in this post that someone uploaded a file update, which download but gives me error that says: / system / app / ApplicationGuide.odex abort has unexpected contents. and canceled but wondered if anyone can help me to modify the update to come back to life my tablet or someone I can spend a backup of the original rom and thus restore my tablet.
PS: I wanted to give to my wife and this happened one day before give it away :crying:
is a tablet Brand: RCA Model: RCT6203W46


----------



## jomelcaelum (Apr 16, 2015)

*Need to have Stock Rom for RCT6203W46 RCA tab pro 10*

Hello RCA Tab Pro 10 users! I rooted my RCA Tab Pro 10 last 3 weeks ago using KingRoot and it's a success. Then, i received a firmware update last night which is about 18mb and i installed it but before it finishes, i got a Error! with the Android Robot... I tried restarting then it shows the rca logo with two dogs and brought me to Android Recovery, I tried wipe data for 3 times but it still it takes me to the Android Recovery again and again... I have a feeling that my Android might be corrupted because it doesn't load at all. I'm think i need the Stock Rom for our RCA Tab Pro 10 (RCT6203W46) Please help me! Please! I really need to repair my RCA Tab Pro 10 because i love the features of this tablet and it was given by my mom.


----------



## PHug (Apr 19, 2015)

savagemessiah97 said:


> Please Re-Upload The Files... I Really Need Them And The Links Say 404!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



same problem was going to try flashing these but all links give 404


----------



## Droidify (Apr 21, 2015)

jomelcaelum said:


> Hello RCA Tab Pro 10 users! I rooted my RCA Tab Pro 10 last 3 weeks ago using KingRoot and it's a success. Then, i received a firmware update last night which is about 18mb and i installed it but before it finishes, i got a Error! with the Android Robot... I tried restarting then it shows the rca logo with two dogs and brought me to Android Recovery, I tried wipe data for 3 times but it still it takes me to the Android Recovery again and again... I have a feeling that my Android might be corrupted because it doesn't load at all. I'm think i need the Stock Rom for our RCA Tab Pro 10 (RCT6203W46) Please help me! Please! I really need to repair my RCA Tab Pro 10 because i love the features of this tablet and it was given by my mom.

Click to collapse



Couple of questions: Did you have this rooted prior to the attempting update? Can you boot into the stock recovery?


----------



## PHug (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, was rooted with Kingo
Yes, Stock recovery is the only thing it boots into. 
Looks like the picture in post #156


----------



## jomelcaelum (Apr 21, 2015)

Droidify said:


> Couple of questions: Did you have this rooted prior to the attempting update? Can you boot into the stock recovery?

Click to collapse



Yup! I rooted the tab pro 10 3 weeks ago using KingRoot. But i forgot to unroot it first before proceeding to the update firmware installation. It always boot at the ANdroid Recovery, i think the OS got corrupted or erased as seen on the image i have attached... I really want to fix this problem...


----------



## johnemc2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgg0rvhj5fecogr/system.tar

MD5 Checksum: 61b64c71879cb82584d26a8eb7b7d0f3 system.tar

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbal9mma3aso46r/recovery.img

MD5 Checksum: 39a326ed074b3036333bd292c2564f86 recovery.img

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xkgacrdavyomqzf/boot.img

MD5 Checksum: 5e68d090fb9dbdbd4865c41920c09658 boot.img

Thinking about trying to port CM to this device.


----------



## Droidify (Apr 21, 2015)

I think I have a fix and I will post it later today.


----------



## Droidify (Apr 22, 2015)

Guys, I put my post on the proposed fix here due to the problem being related to the 6203 and this is an 6103 thread. I don't want to confuse users of the 6103. See you over there


----------



## twiztidcrazy (Apr 29, 2015)

*rca pro 10 tablet*

Hey all I picked up this rca tablet from Walmart and I can tell u that it's the most worthless piece of equipment they have ever made this is suppose to be 1.4 quad core ghz but I doubt that It is cause no matter what I'm doing on it it then lags out and always pops up a message saying wait report or close so I then rooted it with kingo and over clocked the processors on all cores supposedly and it didn't make a difference what am I doing wrong or is it the tablet itself


----------



## mtnlion (Apr 29, 2015)

It's something on your end. Mine runs perfectly. It's the only no name Android device I own and has no problem competing (except for development) with my LG, Samsung, or HTC devices.


----------



## nicaclc (May 9, 2015)

*Boom, Nothing on this tab*

I have read this thread through and through. The tab I have is the 610 version and the links in the first post do not work. That said, this tab came to me for free and it loads into the stock recovery. I have zero clue how to at least get it back to stock. I am new here so I need a quick step by step. I have been able to do anything with samsung devices, so I know how to use Odin, and how to push with ADB, but still need something for this tab. Pretty much, if possible, a quick guide that says, download these here (including system, drivers, and files needed) and then use this to flash doing this. 

I know its asking a lot, especially since I have never contributed before (as I am not an expert, so my advice would be trivial in any case) but that is pretty much what I need for this. 

610 stuck in stock recovery mode, no system on the device at all, the links in the beginning of this thread are dead. 

If needed, anyone can email me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## digital81 (May 20, 2015)

Any movement on the  RCT6103W46? I have one. I'de be willing to use mine as a guinea pig if anyone experienced enough wanted to point me in the right direction.


----------



## Oggie7797 (May 20, 2015)

digital81 said:


> Any movement on the  RCT6103W46? I have one. I'de be willing to use mine as a guinea pig if anyone experienced enough wanted to point me in the right direction.

Click to collapse



Since there is no working recovery at this moment the best thing to do is root and install Xposed framework with GravityBox[jb]. Being a vanilla aosp system and mediateck hardware it'd be the closest thing to a custom rom that you can get.


----------



## CollisionFactor (Jul 31, 2015)

Need help with this tablet.

The pro 10 I have was working great until I booted it up one day and it hit a boot loop. No root, all stock. Pushed the reset button on the back. It won't boot up now and won't boot into recovery. My wife's got stuck in a boot loop and was able to recover it. Any suggestions?

Sent from my VS950 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheXclusive814 (Sep 16, 2015)

Was stuck at the android recovery  screen after taking the last update while rooted ...oops lol...sent it to rca under warranty. .took a few weeks but they sent me another one..this one was running  android 5.0


----------



## DnickDominic (Sep 17, 2015)

Androider4Life said:


> Was stuck at the android recovery  screen after taking the last update while rooted ...oops lol...sent it to rca under warranty. .took a few weeks but they sent me another one..this one was running  android 5.0

Click to collapse



5.0 ??

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Chr7383 (Sep 18, 2015)

My device:  RCT6103W46 
Android Version: 4.2.2
Kernel Version: 3.0.36+ Thu Sept 18 15:33:04 CST 2014
Build Number: RCT6103W46-ANDROID4.2.2-7T2-V27-V1.2.20

On my tablet, I used the stock browser to go to http://www.kingoapp.com/ and downloaded the app, and it automatically installed and opened to the first screen.  I hit the one-click root command and sat back... here are the screenshots. After it paused once, claiming the connection might be poor, it went on and finished.  Rooting was successful... inside 3 minutes... YEA!  Thanks for the OP (I read all the posts in this thread, and realize that others have taken a different route in order to install custom ROMs, recovery and RCA updates.  In the event I ever decided to upgrade from 4.2.2, or install TWRP, I will return to this thread, but for now, all I wanted was ROOT, so I can use software that requires ROOT.

---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------




Chr7383 said:


> My device:  RCT6103W46
> Android Version: 4.2.2
> Kernel Version: 3.0.36+ Thu Sept 18 15:33:04 CST 2014
> Build Number: RCT6103W46-ANDROID4.2.2-7T2-V27-V1.2.20
> ...

Click to collapse



*I am so lazy, I'm not going to post the images, cause I don't have time to figure out how to do that...  lol... I will quickly describe them:
1. First - Kingo Root shows the device model and Android version and that it is not rooted and prompts you to press "ONE CLICK ROOT"
2.. Second - It checks INTERNET CONNECTION and looks for a ROOT SCRIPT MATCH
(the progress circle reached 70% before pausing, indicating a poor internet connection caused a timeout and asking me to "ROOT AGAIN")
3. Third - hitting ROOT AGAIN, it went zippy fast to ROOT SCRIPT MATCH and ENVIRONMENT PREPARATION... the readout said 90% finished.
4. Fourth - Rooting Script Execution and Superuser Installation flashed on the device and it ended with "ROOT SUCCEEDED"


----------



## Oggie7797 (Sep 18, 2015)

Chr7383 said:


> On my tablet, I used the stock browser to go to http://www.kingoapp.com/ and downloaded the app, and it automatically installed and opened to the first screen.  I hit the one-click root command and sat back...

Click to collapse



Please if you do ANYTHING switch to SuperSU. Lol king root is a joke and there's actually and XDA thread around that automatically replaces king with SuperSU


----------



## ponchoroche (Oct 22, 2015)

*.TAR*

system.tar downloaded file

how to install this type of file?

Thank you


----------



## MsDymond (Nov 3, 2015)

*Hello, I just bought this tablet yesterday RCA Pro10 RCT6103W46. And I seem to be having a issue, going through the first time setup.
1.) Welcome (set language)
2.) Setup wifi (i've done it with wifi and skipped wifi)
3.) setup date and time

date and time is the furthest I have gotten and it tells me "unfortunately setup wizard has stopped" and it loops continuously all over.  :crying: I tried downloading your system, recovery & boot partition to see if maybe that would work. But the recovery.img link does not work. Do you have another copy of it? And if so, can someone explain in layman's terms exactly how I can use those to fix the situation?  

I also did a delete data/factory reset - still same issue
I have already called RCA and I filled out a "repair ticket" and I can return it to get a new one. BUT I do NOT want to wait 3 to 4 weeks for it, if it can simply be fixed with those files in 15 to 20 minutes.

Thank You*





johnemc2 said:


> I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.

Click to collapse


----------



## felix161 (Nov 30, 2015)

Rooted. Want twrp on this thing. In progress. try uninstall some bloatware in the meantime time


----------



## cargreyes (Nov 30, 2015)

*rca rct6103w46*

*Someone has the recovery.img to restore my tablet rca rct6103w46*


----------



## zxhwk (Dec 8, 2015)

I do not know about yours but i think I have the newer model because mine is this model

model ( RCT6303W87DK -ANDROID5.0-V63-V1.12.20-B   Lollypop )
             kernel Version 3.10.54
             Saturday August 1 23:17:27 CST 2015
Mine rooted very easily with kingo but still will NOT allow you to remove any bloat ware super user also has a problem  but it is working much better now that I was at least able to disable many of the bloat ware apps and stuffs I did not want.

Most all recovery apps and anything I have tried to get it to boot into recovery or just reboot on command or with an app has failed. Will have to play with a little more.

 FYI I also order the 10.1 cambio rca with windows 10 for 128.00 wallmart have to try it out at least.


----------



## Oggie7797 (Dec 8, 2015)

zxhwk said:


> I do not know about yours but i think I have the newer model because mine is this model
> 
> model ( RCT6303W87DK -ANDROID5.0-V63-V1.12.20-B   Lollypop )
> kernel Version 3.10.54
> ...

Click to collapse



I suggest using supersu me to switch from kingo to supersu. Kingo is very unreliable. After getting supersu try to install busybox and use TiBu or some other apk to remove bloat.


----------



## zxhwk (Dec 8, 2015)

Oggie7797 said:


> I suggest using supersu me to switch from kingo to supersu. Kingo is very unreliable. After getting supersu try to install busybox and use TiBu or some other apk to remove bloat.

Click to collapse



Thanks I will give it a try and let you know what happens.

By the way do you know what this auto reboot program is  It does not even show up under the settings /all app ?

After I rooted mine I was able to see the hidden files and folders.

It does work but only does a reboot and a countdown of some kind.


----------



## Oggie7797 (Dec 9, 2015)

zxhwk said:


> Thanks I will give it a try and let you know what happens.
> 
> By the way do you know what this auto reboot program is  It does not even show up under the settings /all app ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No clue tbh


----------



## johnemc2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgg0rvhj5fecogr/system.tar

MD5 Checksum: 61b64c71879cb82584d26a8eb7b7d0f3 system.tar

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbal9mma3aso46r/recovery.img

MD5 Checksum: 39a326ed074b3036333bd292c2564f86 recovery.img

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xkgacrdavyomqzf/boot.img

MD5 Checksum: 5e68d090fb9dbdbd4865c41920c09658 boot.img

Thinking about trying to port CM to this device.


----------



## Shaun_vip (Dec 29, 2015)

I have the rct6303 w/lollipop and rooted with kingroot (no pc) and used a custom zip found on xda to get busybox installed while also replacing the superuser app with SuperSU. I also have xposed installed (without custom recovery) with no errors or issues working beautifully thanks to flashfire beta. I was concerned I would brick but glad I risked it.
 If you have one of these tablets just be patient when flashing with flashfire it takes several minutes while completing the process of flashing a zip.


----------



## sumer1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Shaun_vip said:


> I have the rct6303 w/lollipop and rooted with kingroot (no pc) and used a custom zip found on xda to get busybox installed while also replacing the superuser app with SuperSU. I also have xposed installed (without custom recovery) with no errors or issues working beautifully thanks to flashfire beta. I was concerned I would brick but glad I risked it.
> If you have one of these tablets just be patient when flashing with flashfire it takes several minutes while completing the process of flashing a zip.

Click to collapse



How do you flash the custom zip when we don't have a custom recovery?

Cheers


----------



## Shaun_vip (Dec 30, 2015)

With flashfire it is in beta so isn't on the play store..  Do a search here on xda and get the newest beta version. It is basically the successor to mobile Odin, it is designed to flash zips and firmwares without using recovery.
It can be found here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3075433   credit to @Chainfire...  Thanks!

---------- Post added at 04:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 AM ----------

I also want to mention during this process I updated the busybox binary to 1.24.1 and installed to both system/bin and system/xbin and then used flashfire to install the correct xposed framework after.  Then installed the xposed installer after the device reboot.  Make sure to install the latest xposed installer (alpha or beta) that is compatible with lollipop.


----------



## sumer1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Shaun_vip said:


> With flashfire it is in beta so isn't on the play store..  Do a search here on xda and get the newest beta version. It is basically the successor to mobile Odin, it is designed to flash zips and firmwares without using recovery.
> It can be found here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3075433   credit to @Chainfire...  Thanks!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick reply. I just used terminal emulater to remove king user- all worked fine
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6IgvVRt3ak

http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2015/05/How-to-Remove-Replace-KingUser-KingRoot-with-SuperSU.html

but can I use or do I need flashfire to install xposed?

cheers


----------



## Shaun_vip (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes. It is the only way to install on lollipop 5.0 without custom recovery that I have found...  And for me xposed is a must. Just use the basic steps to install to android 5.0 make sure using the correct version and sdk, but instead of flashing the framework zip with custom recovery use flashfire beta.  Just make sure to be patient because you will experience  a couple of black screens for several minutes. But it will complete without error.  And you're very welcome. Glad you got your SU straightened out.


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 11, 2016)

I really want to do this right. I bricked the last time I used the NewKingRoot.apk. Now the replacement one seems to be the same on the outside, but in the settings-about tablet section it says "Android Version 5.0" . The other one I believe was 4.4.2. With that said I'm wondering if theres anything I could/should do to get proper root different from last time? Obviously dont wanna brick again.When I say proper root I mean in the fact of not having to deal with the Kingo/ King Root or any of the Chinese root programs and just get SuperSu right away or whatever else is recommended now days. If I have to use Kingroot and then remove I guess  I could try that but thats how I bricked in the first place. I wanna do this right this time. I've got away with KingRoot on another device but never bothered to remove it and replace with superSU but for the most part it worked okay other then a few problems I would get in Tibu. I'm thinking what I read earlier about flashfire or something is the way to go. I just want to do this in all the right steps this time. Dont wanna another brick ya know. It seems like I've heard if you flash a superSU zip you'll get root but thats never worked for me before. I'm thinking maybe the difference from 4.4.2-5.0 might have another/easier method I can do this then when it was at 4.4.2. Any help or direction would be much appreciated.


----------



## sumer1 (Jan 12, 2016)

freestilesteve said:


> I really want to do this right. I bricked the last time I used the NewKingRoot.apk. Now the replacement one seems to be the same on the outside, but in the settings-about tablet section it says "Android Version 5.0" . The other one I believe was 4.4.2. With that said I'm wondering if theres anything I could/should do to get proper root different from last time? Obviously dont wanna brick again.When I say proper root I mean in the fact of not having to deal with the Kingo/ King Root or any of the Chinese root programs and just get SuperSu right away or whatever else is recommended now days. If I have to use Kingroot and then remove I guess  I could try that but thats how I bricked in the first place. I wanna do this right this time. I've got away with KingRoot on another device but never bothered to remove it and replace with superSU but for the most part it worked okay other then a few problems I would get in Tibu. I'm thinking what I read earlier about flashfire or something is the way to go. I just want to do this in all the right steps this time. Dont wanna another brick ya know. It seems like I've heard if you flash a superSU zip you'll get root but thats never worked for me before. I'm thinking maybe the difference from 4.4.2-5.0 might have another/easier method I can do this then when it was at 4.4.2. Any help or direction would be much appreciated.

Click to collapse



All the info is 2 posts above you. Use kingroot for root. Then you can use terminal emulator (the video and clear instructions are above) to switch to supersu. it's pretty easy. The files are in the links. I rooted on lollipop. I also installed exposed. 
Anyway just root first then we can talk about exposed as you need to download  right module.

Cheers


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 13, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks for letting me know whats up. When I get on that I might have a question or two so I'll get back on this thread.



sumer1 said:


> All the info is 2 posts above you. Use kingroot for root. Then you can use terminal emulator (the video and clear instructions are above) to switch to supersu. it's pretty easy. The files are in the links. I rooted on lollipop. I also installed exposed.
> Anyway just root first then we can talk about exposed as you need to download  right module.
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse


----------



## calicrook (Jan 13, 2016)

*hdmi port*

i bought one on black friday and couldnt find a way to get the tablet to mirror to a tv. tried several tvs and still nothing. the tablet recognizes it is connect by showing the notification but the tvs all say "no signal" 


i have been searching on forums and on xda and have not found much about anything. since this is a fairly unknow tablet, there arent many things to serach on.  

...i am living outside the us and returning it now would not be an option


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 18, 2016)

sumer1 said:


> All the info is 2 posts above you. Use kingroot for root. Then you can use terminal emulator (the video and clear instructions are above) to switch to supersu. it's pretty easy. The files are in the links. I rooted on lollipop. I also installed exposed.
> Anyway just root first then we can talk about exposed as you need to download  right module.
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Hey cool man. The root went successful. If you have any light on the exposed module that would be nice. Thanks again :good: I might just leave it though as really I just wanted root more then anything but I guess getting exposed on would be nice too. Any tips/instructions would be much appreciated.


----------



## sumer1 (Jan 18, 2016)

freestilesteve said:


> Hey cool man. The root went successful. If you have any light on the exposed module that would be nice. Thanks again :good: I might just leave it though as really I just wanted root more then anything but I guess getting exposed on would be nice too. Any tips/instructions would be much appreciated.

Click to collapse



Yeah having root is great. You delete some of those gapps you don't want and install Titanium back-up

Anyway info for exposed is here: You need Flashfire though

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64570856&postcount=90


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 19, 2016)

sumer1 said:


> Yeah having root is great. You delete some of those gapps you don't want and install Titanium back-up
> 
> Anyway info for exposed is here: You need Flashfire though
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64570856&postcount=90

Click to collapse



Now somethings up. Its stuck at the rca logo in a boot loop. I did nothing except root it and download a few apps. Nothing I would think that would make it stuck like that. Root checker basic to see if it was rooted, barcode canner and thats about it. It worked fine the other day. Man this sucks. I dont know whats up know. I dont even know if I can reset it since its stuck in that bootloop. I didnt even get to exposed or any of that. Rather weird.

P.S It took but for some reason it was just stuck the first time. Maybe it was force when it was loading or something. Yeah I love TiBu. Great app. I'll have to get on the exposed here soon. For now I just wanna think I want to play with the root apps and what I need. I might jump on this right away though just to get it done.


----------



## sumer1 (Jan 19, 2016)

freestilesteve said:


> Now somethings up. Its stuck at the rca logo in a boot loop. I did nothing except root it and download a few apps. Nothing I would think that would make it stuck like that. Root checker basic to see if it was rooted, barcode canner and thats about it. It worked fine the other day. Man this sucks. I dont know whats up know. I dont even know if I can reset it since its stuck in that bootloop. I didnt even get to exposed or any of that. Rather weird.
> 
> P.S It took but for some reason it was just stuck the first time. Maybe it was force when it was loading or something. Yeah I love TiBu. Great app. I'll have to get on the exposed here soon. For now I just wanna think I want to play with the root apps and what I need. I might jump on this right away though just to get it done.

Click to collapse



When it gets stuck on the boot logo you can hit the reset button on the back and then restart or you can boot into the recovery( power and volume up button) and clear cache.


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 19, 2016)

sumer1 said:


> When it gets stuck on the boot logo you can hit the reset button on the back and then restart or you can boot into the recovery( power and volume up button) and clear cache.

Click to collapse



Cool man thanks. Got Xposed going too. I haven't messed with it since i had my old phone on 4.0. Any good modules to use or ones you would suggest? Thanks again.


----------



## Reconciled (Aug 9, 2016)

*Broken link for recovery.img*



johnemc2 said:


> I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart...
> 
> ... recovery.img

Click to collapse



1.  Hi, I'd be grateful for a working link to the recovery image for the rct6103w46. 

2. I've had this device for over a year but it failed after just a few weeks use and I haven't used it since.  But now I'd like to try reclaim it. 

Explanation:  I started getting errors repeatedly so I did a wipe data / factory reset from the boot menu.  Once I get to the WELCOME setup screen, I get this message: "unfortunately google account manager has stopped" OK. Once I hit OK I get another message within a split second: com.google.process.gapps has stopped" OK. 

After hitting OK I immediately receive one of these two error messages so I'm unable to complete the device setup. I've searched online for solutions to this problem but I cannot use the device in any way. You can hit OK 100 times and it still comes back.

Could someone point my feet in the right direction? Could I flash the recovery.img from an SD card? This device is practically new so I'd appreciate any advice.

Thanks, Reconciled


----------



## dammit55 (Aug 15, 2016)

*KIngo does work*

thank you for the info!!


----------



## Reconciled (Aug 16, 2016)

*Anyone?*



Reconciled said:


> 1.  Hi, I'd be grateful for a working link to the recovery image for the rct6103w46.
> 
> 2. I've had this device for over a year but it failed after just a few weeks use and I haven't used it since.  But now I'd like to try reclaim it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wished I would have sent this unit back to RCA when I had the chance but life got in the way. If anyone could post a recovery IMG I'd be grateful. I've spent a great deal of time looking for one.


----------



## nannycrick (Aug 18, 2016)

*Found Stuff For RCA Pro II*



Reconciled said:


> 1.  Hi, I'd be grateful for a working link to the recovery image for the rct6103w46.
> 
> 2. I've had this device for over a year but it failed after just a few weeks use and I haven't used it since.  But now I'd like to try reclaim it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reconciled....I had a Pro II and info on this forum helped me unbrick it.  Bear in mind...mine was a rct6203w46.
Ask Smartmanvartan if any of the firmware linked on this page will help yours....
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/firmware-rca-viking-pro-rct6303w87dk-t3325158/page5

You can also try Easy Magic TWRP Installer..also on XDA forums.  I didn't find a TWRP recovery for it, 
but the Magic Installer worked. It ports your stock to twrp. 
Again....remember that mine was a 6203 not a 6103.


----------



## trigous (Aug 25, 2016)

*yeah*

right !When it gets stuck on the boot logo you can hit the reset button on the back and then restart or you can boot into the recovery( power and volume up button) and clear cache.


----------



## roybales (Sep 22, 2016)

*miss file*



johnemc2 said:


> I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgg0rvhj5fecogr/system.tar
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dropbox can not find the download for the Recovery. Please upload or reinstate it please

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------




johnemc2 said:


> I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgg0rvhj5fecogr/system.tar
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please upload the Recovery.img as it is missing from dropbox. Do I need it?

Thank you
Roy


----------



## johnemc2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgg0rvhj5fecogr/system.tar

MD5 Checksum: 61b64c71879cb82584d26a8eb7b7d0f3 system.tar

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbal9mma3aso46r/recovery.img

MD5 Checksum: 39a326ed074b3036333bd292c2564f86 recovery.img

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xkgacrdavyomqzf/boot.img

MD5 Checksum: 5e68d090fb9dbdbd4865c41920c09658 boot.img

Thinking about trying to port CM to this device.


----------



## IrishHxc (Oct 4, 2016)

*i might be stup*d*



johnemc2 said:


> I purchased the new RCA 10" tablet from Wal-Mart. I've been able to root the device with Kingo and I have dumped the system, recovery, && boot partition for anyone who's interested.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgg0rvhj5fecogr/system.tar
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got this TAB and its on BOOTLOOP. I wanna know how i make to flash this to see if is the solution.
Tnx!


----------



## johnemc2 (Oct 4, 2016)

What did you do so that it is in boot loop?


----------



## IrishHxc (Oct 5, 2016)

johnemc2 said:


> What did you do so that it is in boot loop?

Click to collapse



A simple factory reset


----------



## rast4man (Dec 20, 2016)

*Before I throw this out of my window...*

So I got one of these because the WiFi wasn't working. I opened it up, ,re-soldered the antenna lead and it works sometimes at best. I don't feel like opening it back up unless I have to.

I could use a stock factory image, hoping something that will flash in Odin or the like, so that I can try to ensure it's not the antenna and perhaps a borked install of the image. I see the 3 images posted on page 1 (I think) but I'm used to an update.zip. Any ideas how to just flash to factory?

Thanks,
rast4man


----------



## Starchild2k (Jul 21, 2017)

Anyone have a copy of the recovery.img I found this tablet in my drawer and I want to port TWRP to it

---------- Post added at 03:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 AM ----------

If anyone has a working recovery.img even stock doesnt matter PM me I need a copy of the recovery.img I dont have a working one or I would just dump it myself


----------



## Equinos (Aug 29, 2017)

> I want to port TWRP to it

Click to collapse



any luck with it?


----------



## rain dropes (Apr 14, 2018)

savagemessiah97 said:


> Please Re-Upload The Files... I Really Need Them And The Links Say 404!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can you resend the recovery,please
or i want the rom in .img 
can anyone help me


----------



## Casper Young (Jul 31, 2018)

rain dropes said:


> can you resend the recovery,please
> or i want the rom in .img
> can anyone help me

Click to collapse



This might help you. The RCA RCT6103W46 comes up in my specs as a "Rockchip rk3066 Device". I can't post links yet but if you look up that paticular device, right here on the Forum you might find just what I'm looking for. Stuff to put in mine, which seems to be a little scarce. I'm currently trying to do something with the RCA Pro 10 and I'll most likely follow it up with a crack at the Viking Pro 10.1 RCT6303W87. I'm constantly having issues with the Wifi disconnecting. Its the  connections to the copper foil inside that's the problem. The pads fall off and get lost easily. There are 5 to my count, and why didn't they solder them down to begin with might be a good question. The Micro Usb port is just about usless. I got one of them OTG cables, and that doesn't work either. I'll check here if someone fixed it, and if it was as easy as I think it should be.
Good luck, maybe that'll open up the right door in your research.
C Young.


----------



## Klentonsan (Dec 30, 2018)

*Hoping the original Poster Is Still Around...*

So I have this RCA RCT6103W46 tablet. It's nothing great but my nephew got a new one for Christmas and mine was stolen in December so my brother just handed this one down to me. I factory reset and I believe i Used KingoRoot to root the device, (not much point in it but I did get rid of some bloatware/crap software.) 
ANYWAYS, I'm not sure if it was because I tried changing the bootup screen using Boot Animations from the Play Store, (it's soft bricked devices before on me so I'm quick to blame that apk haha) but now I can only get to the recovery option. Furthermore, inside this recovery option, my options are the usual REBOOT, APPLY UPDATE FROM EXTERNAL, WIPE CACHE, FACTORY RESET, ETC except one unique command says APPLY RKIMAGE UPDATE FROM EXTERNAL....not quiet sure what that means. Besides accessing the Recovery menu with power and volume down, the unit will not give me any other interface for some reason now. I've tried wiping cache and factory resets and even the tiny reset button to no avail. Furthermore, I've yet to find any drivers for Windows 7 or Windows 10 that will enable me to use any ADB sideload or functionality. 
When powering on the device normally, I get the RCA screen with 2 dogs then it just powers down. So my question is, since I cannot find the firmware anywhere online for this specific device, is there anyway (I'm pretty tech savvy but still learning a great deal about the in-depth Android recovery/hard brick stuff,) but anyway I can use the dumped img files you provided to restore my tablet through it's Recovery? I tried using the SUsuperuser.zip update by renaming it to RKIMAGE.ZIP but when selecting the APPLY RKIMAGE UPDATE FROM EXTERNAL, I'm taken to what seems to be a blank partition with LOST AND FOUND and RECOVERY, both folders being empty. And again, without being able to access the files on this device I cannot easily move or place any files in root directories through my PC...that I'm aware of. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated SO SO much!


----------



## Casper Young (Jan 1, 2019)

[QUOTE. I'm taken to what seems to be a blank partition with LOST AND FOUND and RECOVERY, both folders being empty.[/QUOTE] Lost and Found also Recovery are located in the Root Directory one step inside the Cache folder. Use an sd card, wifi or bluetooth transfer to place files in the tablet.
Mines rooted also, however, there doesn't seem to be any firmware available for the device. I've been doing a little research into it, here's something I found along the way, https://deviceatlas.com/device-data...03w46/6941012/[email protected].
Oddly enough, I may have stumbled across something compatible after reading the Device Atlas. The Acer Icona 10.1 has the exact same motherboard and hardware. Although I haven't tried to use it yet. 
https://blogthetech.com/flash-file-acer-iconia-tab-10-a3-a40-firmware-download-stock-rom/

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------

https://androidmtk.com/download-mtk-usb-all-drivers


----------

